# مساعدة لو سمحتم فى الصابون السائل



## ساجدة للرحمن (7 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا عندى سلفونيك وصودا وكمبرلان وتايلوز وبولى وتكسابون

كيف احصل من هذه المكونات على تركيبة صابون سائل قوامه مناسب وشفاف وبتكلفة مناسبة
لحوالى 10 لتر صابون

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## atef7000 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ابحثى فى الأرشيف عن طريقة البريل للأخ mohamed elrees


----------



## ساجدة للرحمن (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا

طيب لو سمحتم مادة السى ام سى كيف تستخدم للحصول على جل
وكم الكمية على لتر الماء


----------



## سومر علي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

500 غ س ام س + 8 لتر ماء وانظري الى القوام ممكن هنا زيادة الماء لأنه هنا يصبح جل سماكة جيدة


----------



## سومر علي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

8 لتر ماء + 500 غ س ام س فوقها والتحريك 10 دقائق بأي اداة وأتركيه يوم ارجو ان تع الفائدة


----------



## سومر علي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t59045.html
وهذه تركيبة الصابون


----------

